# A what's on grid view



## offthefront

Inspired by the excellent whatson module and the fact that my digiguide subscription had expired, I decided to see if I could do something vaguely equivalent with tivoweb.

Given I've never written any tcl or html before, I surprised myself by coming up with something I'm using now, so I though I'd share it with everyone.

It shows what's on in a grid. You can choose Favourite/Watched Channels, how many hours to show in grid. You can search backward and forward. The page autoupdates on the hour.

I've had fun throwing this together. It has been interesting just to see how different browsers render tables (which is how I implemented the grid). I think I have a reasonable solution in the browsers that I have tested it in. I've tested in Mozilla, Konquerer, w3m on Linux and it seems to work well. It doesn't work well in lynx as its table rendering is poor. It seems to work on IE too.

I've been using it with the small icons recently posted by AlexV in http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=966797#post966797. These work well to keep the grid row size small.

Some things I'd like to add.
Clicking on the channel name changes channel, but this reloads the page and is thus slow. I'd like to execute the SendKey commands without reloading the page.
Keep the column and row headers fixed while the rest of the table scrolls. The html spec hints that this may be possible, but I don't know if any browsers
support it yet.

Let me know what you think.
Sue.

Attached newer version


----------



## mrtickle

Very nice! Seems to work ok in Opera. It might need some tweaking for programmes that aren't nice lengths though, Radio 4 seems to upset it


----------



## Zirak

Small point - The times on the top of the screen are GMT; The times on individual shows are correct though (local time).


----------



## dperovic

When I clicked on the TiVo icon next to a show, I got the following error:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_showing '/1159313/154' ''
can't read "genrenums": no such variable
while executing
"lsearch $genrenums $genre"
("foreach" body line 2)
invoked from within
"foreach genre $genres {
set genreindex [lsearch $genrenums $genre]
if { $genreindex != -1 } {
if { $genrestr != "" } {
append ..."
("uplevel" body line 255)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
if { [regexp {([0-9]*)/(.*)} $objectid junk fsid subobjid] } {
set showing [db $db openidconstruction $fsid $subobjid]
} els..."
(procedure "::action_showing" line 47)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## mrtickle

This is obviously caused by the new genres and is not a fault of the module. See the main tivoweb thread for the fix!

(are we going to have tivoweb genre error reports against every module ever released, I wonder!  )


----------



## 10203

> _Originally posted by offthefront _
> Inspired by the excellent whatson module...


  


> Clicking on the channel name changes channel, but this reloads the page and is thus slow. I'd like to execute the SendKey commands without reloading the page.


Maybe opening another window which sends the keys and then closes itself is a possibility?

Using 'target="_blank"' in an 'a' tag will open a new window, then a bit of JavaScript along the lines of 'javascript:window.close();' will close the window. I guess you could specify the size and position of the new window so it looks ok.



> Keep the column and row headers fixed while the rest of the table scrolls. The html spec hints that this may be possible, but I don't know if any browsers support it yet.


 Maybe frames?? I'm not sure off the top of my head how to link movement in one frame to others though.


----------



## jcblack

WOW! The grid module is GREAT! I wish tivo had the grid onscreen, its just so easy to use (i can't believe there is a patent on it, seems like a no brainer organizational chart!). Nice touch having the suggestions/recording icons show up! really reallly handy! Thanks for the module!!!!


----------



## mrtickle

The icons appear probably because they also appear in Digiguide, of which this is an excellent clone. I think Digiguide are launching in the US too. 
And Digiguide was originally inspired by the Sky onscreen Electronic Programme Guide here in the UK when Sky launched their digital service in 1998. Sky is the company that TiVo partnered with to do marketing, who stabbed TiVo in the back by releasing their own non-tivo dual-tuner PVR. Funny old world.


----------



## kitschcamp

This is bizarre. I'm feeling as if I'm the victim of an elaborate practical joke. I just cannot get it to work at all on my machine. 

A results page comes back with nothing in it at all, no matter what. Waaah?


----------



## jcblack

Kitschamp, same happened to me. change the options from favorites to channels watched. I don't have favorites set up. maybe thats your problem?


----------



## AlexV

This is a great module - I was planning on learning tcl and writing something similar myself, but when searching to see if there was anything similar around already, I found this! The only thing I was thinking of doing differently was to have a frames setup so that the channel names would not scroll out of view horizontally, but I guess there are lots of people who don't like any sort of frames anyway.

So much kudos and congratulations to offthefront for producing this excellent module.

I hope you won't take it the wrong way that I thought I could make some cosmetic enhancements - it is because I thought this module was so good already that I wanted to spend the time making it easier on my eyes.

I have attached a slightly modified grid.itcl which adds CSS class attributes to the various different table elements produced, and an updated version of my Clear Yellow css theme file which takes advantage of them. If other theme authors would like to use the grid classes, they are all in a group at the bottom of the Clear Yellow css file. Clear Yellow remains optimised for IE.

Thanks again for the module!


----------



## offthefront

Thanks for all the kind comments.

I thought about using frames for the row and column headers. Two problems with this approach. Scrolling needs to be coordinated between the main frame and the headers. It is also hard to know how large each table cell is going to be until the table is rendered. The broswer takes care of this itself if there is just one table. If there were seperate frames, I would need to fix the cell sizes myself. The html spec here http://www.w3.org/TR/REC-html40/struct/tables.html suggests the browser could do the seperate scrolling, given the right hints, but I don't know of any browser that currently does this.

Kitschcamp : All I can think is that you don't have any favourites specified and this is the default view at start up. Try choosing Channels Watched and see if this shows anything as jcblack suggested.

AlexV : I've included your changes in the main file.

Zirak : I made the Column headers not GMT specific. (I hope! Can someone not living in GMT let me know.)

Sue.


----------



## 6022tivo

Have just installed this module, and I think it is great and well recommended. Very clear and a good format, I was a digiguide customer, and this is a good alternative.


----------



## Animgif

Quite nice! I'd like to add that although TivoWeb doesn't work really well with Safari (v67), your tables render just fine.


----------



## Adlopa

Oh dear...

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_grid '/' ''
can't read "thumbdata": no such variable
while executing
"scan $thumbdata "%s %d %d" thumbtype numthumbs thumbconf"
(procedure "get_thumbimage" line 2)
invoked from within
"get_thumbimage $score"
("foreach" body line 144)
invoked from within
"foreach showingfsid [lrange $showings $x [expr $x+19]] {
regexp {([0-9]*)/(.*)} $showingfsid junk showingobjid subobjid
set showing [db $db openidco..."
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
foreach showingfsid [lrange $showings $x [expr $x+19]] {
regexp {([0-9]*)/(.*)} $showingfsid junk showingobjid subobjid
set..."
(procedure "sue_wochandata" line 18)
invoked from within
"sue_wochandata $chan $fsid $minseconds $maxseconds $callsign $stationfsid $filler $columnWidth"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFile fsid name type "/Schedule" "$stationfsid:$chkdate" {
if {[catch [sue_wochandata $chan $fsid $minseconds $maxseconds $callsign $st..."
(procedure "::action_grid" line 192)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Something to do with LJ's thumbs module..?


----------



## offthefront

Hmmm, curious. I've never seen this. Do you get this all the time or is this just occasionally? Has anyone else had this problem?

Sue.


----------



## Adlopa

> _Originally posted by offthefront _
> *Hmmm, curious. I've never seen this. Do you get this all the time or is this just occasionally? Has anyone else had this problem?
> 
> Sue. *


Alas, all the time but only since I installed this from here...


----------



## 10203

Ah - looks like you found a bug in the Thumbs unsetting code. I'll post a new version shortly...

Edit: version 3.5 of lj_utils.itcl now up.

Edit2: Now, how to fix the series that have had the ThumsData value deleted... *thinks...*


----------



## Adlopa

Nope, still getting the same problem LJ...


----------



## PaulOckenden

I'm seeing the same error as Adlopa.

P.


----------



## 10203

Yup, the new lj_utils will only stop more series having their ThumbsData value removed when you 'Unset' thumbs on a series - it won't go back and fix the ones that are already 'Unset'.

Having looked in a bit more detail I'm not sure that I've found the cause of the problem. New series don't appear to have a ThumbsData value set, so there must be something else that's causing grid view to complain. Now the board's back up I'll download a copy and have a closer look...


----------



## 10203

Got it! The problem's in my day-to-day ui.itcl - nothing to do with modifying thumbs values at all! Somehow I'd managed to delete the first line of the get_thumbimage procedure! 

Grid view calculates the thumbs value and icon for each programme but then doesn't use the value or the thumbs image. It was falling over because the standard proc that converts the thumbs score to an image index was broken.

Just loading an updated version to the website now...

(The mods I made to lj_utils.itcl should be fine to leave in place if you've already loaded them.)


----------



## Adlopa

Sure looks fixed to me... Nice one LJ!


----------



## offthefront

Thanks for sorting that out LJ. Much appreciated!

Cheers,
Sue


----------



## Lowcarb

LJ, I'm running v1.0-rc5 of tivoweb plus.
I've loaded the latest ui.itcl dated 01Feb04
I've loaded lj_utils ver 3.5

I'm getting the fullowing error whenever I try to modify teh thumbs setting of anything in my Scheduled Suggestions. For that matter, I get a similar error if I try to modify any thumbs setting from any other screen too. I had the same problem with RC4 but upgraded to RC5 before reporting to see what might happen.

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_thumbs '' 'set "newthmb" "-1";set "fsid" "21339";set "orgthmb" "1";set "title" "Ricki Lake";set "thumbtype" "Predicted";set "submit" "Set";'
syntax error in expression "ATSH080826 + 1"
while executing
"expr $serverid + 1"
("uplevel" body line 34)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set series [db $db openid $fsid]
set serverid [dbobj $series get ServerId]
dbobj $series set ThumbData $thmbval

..."
(procedure "::action_thumbs" line 90)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## 10203

Sounds like your TiVo stores its NoReRecord settings differently to mine. What model of TiVo do you have & what version of software is it running? Is it accessible over the web?


----------



## Lowcarb

LJ, It is a Hughes Series2 SD-DVR40
It is running 3.1.1b
It is monte'd using Sleeper's .iso script disk (from another site) 
It is on my home network. I access it remotely through a software firewall protected pc on my network. 

What can I retrieve for you? Or if you PM me I could try putting it in the DMZ for a little while.


----------



## Lowcarb

Listing of Recording/NoReRecording


----------



## 10203

The problem seems to be that the record names in /Recording/NoReRecord are constructed differently than on my 2.5.5 TiVo. Mine has a numeric string before the first ":", whereas Lowcarb's has a hex number that is the same as a new field "RootServerId" on the Program record.

Anyone know if that's a version 3 thing?


----------



## Lowcarb

I've found that I CAN change the thumbs values for shows that have an IMPLIED value or an EXPLICIT value.

I CAN NOT change the thumbs value for shows than have a PREDICTED value.


----------



## johala_reewi

Have just installed this wizard utility (version 0.95) and there is a minor problem when running on IE6 (and probably IE5) and you have enabled 'display script errors'. The error occurs when you change the select options Favourite/Watched or the number of hours. The error occurs because you are trapping the onChange event for the select boxes to call 'searchhelp' which doesn't appear anywhere so the event has nowhere to go. The HTML is:-

[TD] .....

[TD] .....

Most people won't notice because by default, display script errors is off. However, I like to debug my scripts so I turn it on on my IE6.

Thanks for a super module.

I have produced v0.96 which contains a fix How do you attach files ?


----------



## johala_reewi

Here is slightly modified grid.itcl which doesn't upset IE.


----------



## johala_reewi

GRID doesn't handle duplicated channel numbers and so channels get missed out of the listings. I have modified GRID so that it will handle situations where duplicate channels numbers exist (like in the UK with freeview).


----------



## johala_reewi

OK I really like this grid but it needed a couple of tweaks.
Here is grid v1.00 which has the following changes to grid 0.97

1. If there are no favourite channels, the grid defaults to channels watched.

2. You can select dates.

3. When you click on the channel Station ID, you now get the week's listings for the channel (tivowebplus) or the days listings (tivoweb). Before it used to change the channel on Tivo which was a bit pointless when using tivoweb over the internet.

4. You can have multiple coloured boxes in the grid. The sample grid.css file should be copied to the tivoweb-tcl folder (not the modules folder). You can customise the colours by editing the grid.css file OR you can add the definitions to an existing (or new) theme CSS file.

5. Thumb icons now working (v1.01)

I have also included the small icon images which go nicely with the grid (save in tivoweb-tcl/images).

Enjoy.


----------



## Marzbar

I tried this and it takes about 20 seconds to build up a (fairly) simple page - 3 hours of 25 channels.

Now if that's just how it is then so be it, I just wanted to check that I hadn't got something wrong 

Cheers


----------



## johala_reewi

Sounds about right. In addition to querying the Tivo database for each channel, the amount of data sent to the browser is about 36K for 25 channels * 3 hours and Tivo doesn't seem to be that quick at sending stuff out over the network. My Tivoweb seems fairly pedestrian at the best of times.  For example, Now Showing takes about 15 seconds to display so 20 seconds for the grid doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## ThurstonX

I've loaded v1.01 in TWP 1.1-pre2 and get the following error when clicking the Grid link:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_grid '/' ''
expected integer but got "6339215.0"
while executing
"lsort -integer [array names channelmap]"
(procedure "::action_grid" line 189)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Any ideas?

TIA.


----------



## 10203

Yup, change this line:

"lsort -integer [array names channelmap]"
(procedure "::action_grid" line 189)

to read:

lsort -real [array names channelmap]


----------



## b-manSC

I must have missed something- you can change the thumbs rating from with the what's on grid? Also, is there a way to get an episode to record directly from the grid? And one last thing- would it be possible to modify the grid to get a range of times, say 8-10PM?

Can anyone explain to me the difference between Explicit and Predicted? If I understand right, the Explicits are actually already set to record and the predicted may be depending on if space is available at the time?

I love this module- it has saved so much time in searching for shows! Great work!


----------



## 10203

b-manSC said:


> I must have missed something- you can change the thumbs rating from with the what's on grid?


You can change it from What's On (see the link in my sig), which isn't the same as this Grid view.



> Also, is there a way to get an episode to record directly from the grid?


Open up a new window from the time entry and record from there?



> Can anyone explain to me the difference between Explicit and Predicted? If I understand right, the Explicits are actually already set to record and the predicted may be depending on if space is available at the time?


Nope - explicit thumbs (shown in circles) are for programmes you have thumbed up or down using the remote control or TiVoWeb. Predicted (in the rectangles) are what the TiVo thinks you will rate a programme based on your previous recorded series/thumbings.


----------



## chrisd

Just discovered this module, and it's great.. been looking for something like this for a while, nice one Johala.

A couple of tweaks if they are possible... can the channel numbers be shown by each channel name; and can an option to remove the thumbs icons from the grid be integrated?


----------



## EvilBoB

Awesome script. THANK YOU!!!! 

I'm running on a UK S1 btw


----------



## madcow555

Fantastic module... one problem however with the grid1v01... when I select the program title i get the error below. If I select the time it displays details correctly.

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_series '/16061' ''
Error couldn't find starting offset in program key
while executing
"error "Error couldn't find starting offset in program key""
(procedure "get_programshowings" line 56)
invoked from within
"get_programshowings $objectid $watch"
(procedure "::action_series" line 59)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## johala_reewi

Here is the lint.itcl module for you to try. I notice from this thread that someone else had the same problem as you. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## johala_reewi

chrisd said:


> Just discovered this module, and it's great.. been looking for something like this for a while, nice one Johala.
> 
> A couple of tweaks if they are possible... can the channel numbers be shown by each channel name; and can an option to remove the thumbs icons from the grid be integrated?


I should think so.

You also need to thank the original poster who came up with the initial version. I just added a few enhancements.


----------



## johala_reewi

madcow555 said:


> Fantastic module... one problem however with the grid1v01... when I select the program title i get the error below. If I select the time it displays details correctly.
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_series '/16061' ''
> Error couldn't find starting offset in program key
> while executing
> "error "Error couldn't find starting offset in program key""
> (procedure "get_programshowings" line 56)
> invoked from within
> "get_programshowings $objectid $watch"
> (procedure "::action_series" line 59)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--


At first glance this would seem to be a hiccup in the action_series module which gets called by Grid when you click on a title which is part of a series. This module is part of tivoweb. Which version of tivoweb are you running?


----------



## johala_reewi

Here is the chans.itcl TivoWeb module for you to run.
Can you PM me the output?
Cheers.


----------



## johala_reewi

Version 1.02 of Grid which offers the following extras:

1) Hopefully fixed the "expected integer but got" problem some users had.

2) Channel numbers also displayed with channel names.


----------



## ekuns

I modified this wonderful util so you can click on the thumbs to go directly to the page where you can edit the thumb values. Also included here is the change from LJ from last Feb, changing

lsort -integer [array names channelmap]

to read:

lsort -real [array names channelmap]

The change I made is below as a "diff -u" output (I hope I got the order correct)

--- grid_1v02.itcl 2005-09-29 22:43:26.000000000 -0500
+++ grid_eddieschange.itcl 2005-11-05 10:14:50.000000000 -0600
@@ -202,7 +202,7 @@
set chanstation [expr {$channel * 1000000 + $stationfsid}]
set channelmap($chanstation) $stationfsid
}
- foreach chanstation [lsort -integer [array names channelmap]] {
+ foreach chanstation [lsort -real [array names channelmap]] {
set stationfsid $channelmap($chanstation)
set data $channeltablestation($stationfsid)
set channum [lindex $data 0]
@@ -295,9 +295,11 @@
set partcount [dbobj $showing get PartCount]
set series [dbobj $program get Series]
set seriesfsid ""
+ set thumblink ""
if { $series != "" } {
set seriesfsid [dbobj $series fsid]
set episodic [defaultval 1 [dbobj $series get Episodic]]
+ set thumblink "/thumbs/$seriesfsid"
} else {
set episodic 1
}
@@ -414,7 +416,11 @@
set imagenumt [get_thumbimage $score]
if { $imagenumt >= 0} {
set imagef [lindex $images $imagenumt]
- set thumbs [img "align=absmiddle alt=\"\"" $imagef]
+ if { $thumblink != "" } {
+ set thumbs [html_link "$thumblink" [img "align=absmiddle alt=\"\"" $imagef]]
+ } else {
+ set thumbs [img "align=absmiddle alt=\"\"" $imagef]
+ }
}
}
}


----------



## johala_reewi

Incorporated ekuns thumbs modification (and the -real change) along with some cosmetic changes. Thumbs feature doesn't seem to work with tivoweb 1.9.4 though. Maybe it's a tivoweb plus thing?


----------



## johala_reewi

New feature added (while I was in a TCL kind of mood):

Can now select the epg time as well as the date (eg show programmes on 01-Dec-05 from 13:00 for 4 hours). Also nice 'current time' indicator on the time bar. The current time slot shows up yellow. This uses javascript and has been tested on Windows IE and Firefox. Should be no trouble on Netscape 6 either. Let me know if other browsers have problems.


----------



## 10203

Thumbs modding is one of mine: http://www.ljay.org.uk/tivoweb/tivoweb.html#lj_utils


----------



## ekuns

LJ said:


> Thumbs modding is one of mine:


Yes, all I did was modify the code so that it added a link to where one could modify the thumbs value. That way, one could go directly from the grid view to modify the thumbs for a given show, rather than having to go first to the series page.

As a side note, I find that I don't need to copy any of the images. Is TW missing any of the images needed? With TWP, I don't think I need any of the images from the ZIP file.


----------



## big_dirk

I'm using Whats on Grid, and I love it. It makes it far easier to see programs. My thanks go to the developers for this!

One thing I'd say is that the icons are quite large which means that the vertical spacings on the grid are a bit uneven.

Still - cracking stuff just thought I'd say thanks very much for this TiVoweb addition!


----------



## johala_reewi

Are you using the small icons that came in the ZIP file? If not, it will use the standard Tivoweb ones which are a bit large hence the smaller versions. If these are still too big, you can make your own at whatever size you like.

The thing that makes the vertical spacings uneven is the text wrapping within the various table cells. If you get a long programme name in a short timeslot it will wrap and cause the vertical spacing to grow for that channel. The other alternative is to truncate the programme names to keep the vertical spacing constant.


----------



## big_dirk

Hi,

thanks for the reply Johala, I am using the standard Tivoweb icons - so i'll change those.

I have a problem with my Grid at the moment though which I wonder if you could possibly help with please? I re ran guided setup the other day, and since I did it, no channels display on my Grid, I just get this . have you any idea why please?


----------



## 10203

I'd guess it's one of two things - either you've not got any channels marked as "Channels I watch" since the channel move or TiVoWeb needs a quit and restart to pick up the new channels.


----------



## big_dirk

LJ said:


> I'd guess it's one of two things - either you've not got any channels marked as "Channels I watch" since the channel move or TiVoWeb needs a quit and restart to pick up the new channels.


How do I mark channels as "channels I watch" I couldnt find the menu option for it anywhere, also - could I set that via TiVoweb?


----------



## johala_reewi

After running the guided setup on your tivo, did you go into the 'channels i receive' bit and do that? These are what the grid calls 'channels watched'. Having set the channels you receive, you will need to restart Tivoweb to pick the changes up. Grid should then display some data.


----------



## big_dirk

hi johala_reewi, thanks for that - I did put the channels there yes, did a quick restart no joy, did a full restart and it worked well.


----------



## johala_reewi

Yes. A full restart of tivoweb is needed to pick up channel changes.


----------



## Jameson_Prod

Thanks for the update....it fixed my problems as well.

One question though...After uploading the new grid_1v04.tcl my "What's On" option began working also. I "assume" these two work together. But when I choose "Watch" in the What's On grid, I get the following error:

_--cut here--
action_whatson '' 'set "channel" "4";set "submit" "Watch";'
couldn't execute "/devbin/sendkey": no such file or directory
while executing
"exec $env(TIVO_ROOT)/devbin/sendkey -wait $evrc($key)"
(procedure "SendKey" line 8)
invoked from within
"SendKey "guide""
(procedure "::action_whatson" line 83)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--_

I've tried placing /devbin/sendkey in the root and also under /var/hack/tivoweb but I still get the same error. Where do I need to place this directory and file in order to change the channel from the What's On grid?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 10203

Jameson_Prod said:


> One question though...After uploading the new grid_1v04.tcl my "What's On" option began working also. I "assume" these two work together.


Not as far as I know!


> But when I choose "Watch" in the What's On grid, I get the following error:
> 
> couldn't execute "/devbin/sendkey": no such file or directory
> while executing
> "exec $env(TIVO_ROOT)/devbin/sendkey -wait $evrc($key)"


Looks like you have a version that's been updated to work with newer TiVo software than the 2.5.5 that we have here in the UK. You can find out what "TIVO_ROOT" is set to by telnetting to your TiVo and typing "set".

Sounds odd that you're the first to find a problem though... What version of software is your TiVo running?


----------



## johala_reewi

The original Grid was based on the whatson module but it doesn't use it so there is no link between the two. LJ is your best man for whatson help.


----------



## Jameson_Prod

Thanks guys.....

TIVO_ROOT is showing blank or nothing when I type set. ("TIVO_ROOT= "). I'm a little confused....I have a sendkey.itcl and also a sendkey commmand that I located in one of the Tivo's sub directories (don't remember which now). Which should I be using?

I believe my image is from Instant Cake (got a copy from a friend) 6.2-01-2-321. I'm running TivowebPlus v. 1.2.1.

I downloaded the What'sOn module I believe from your site, LJ. If I am reading the .itcl file correctly, it was last updated 02May04 and is v 1.15.

I've had several issues with TivowebPlus most of which I have been able to sort out. I'm down to two...."watch" in the What's On module and the ChannelMap feature. Can't seem to get that one working either.

Thanks again to everyone for all the posts and updates.


----------



## 10203

Had a look through the code - What's On calls a procedure called "SendKey" that's defined elsewhere in TiVoWeb(Plus). Haven't got access to 6.2 here in the UK, so probably best to post a question in the TWP support area: http://tivowebplus.sourceforge.net/faq.html#faq00018


----------

